# Out of a climber



## howl (Feb 10, 2010)

I know some spots where the ducks and geese regularly fly over at tree top level within about a fifty yard radius. Its too far for me to shoot even when they're going right over me. If I took a Treelounge thirty foot up it'd be a different story. Seems like they might flare, but I don't know. (Never seen a goose fly by me when I was hunting deer.) Could be something to do on the days when there's no front coming and I know I won't see much any way I go.

Just wondering if there's anyone in the woodwork that has tried it.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 10, 2010)

YES.  

The thing I hate is that you can go so high it feels totally unsafe.

I use a standard climber and set the rail to be close to my upper chest when sitting, waist level when standing & shooting.  Wear a safey harness and make sure your stand is tied together.  

Scout it right, then get as high as you can and try to swing the gun.

I've had geese and ducks about hit me.  

Remember that they fly in and out of many ponds the same way every monring & evening.  Gives you two opportunities.  I've actually done very well in the AM but you typically only have 1 or 2 chances.


----------



## chadf (Feb 10, 2010)

Please film this...


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 10, 2010)

howl said:


> I know some spots where the ducks and geese regularly fly over at tree top level within about a fifty yard radius. Its too far for me to shoot even when they're going right over me. If I took a Treelounge thirty foot up it'd be a different story. Seems like they might flare, but I don't know. (Never seen a goose fly by me when I was hunting deer.) Could be something to do on the days when there's no front coming and I know I won't see much any way I go.
> 
> Just wondering if there's anyone in the woodwork that has tried it.



Congrats you have won.......topwater of the day!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 10, 2010)

guys seriously thats not hunting, there is no sport in it. Why not go to walmart buy a box of clays and a hand slinger at least that would be more fun.


----------



## bhamby (Feb 10, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Congrats you have won.......topwater of the day!



  x2


----------



## PaulD (Feb 10, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Congrats you have won.......topwater of the day!




Agreed!


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 10, 2010)

chadf said:


> Please film this...



OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 10, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> guys seriously thats not hunting, there is no sport in it. Why not go to walmart buy a box of clays and a hand slinger at least that would be more fun.



I disagree.  You would have to know their travel routes, which means you have scouted. 

I think this is as fair chase as putting out dekes on the X.

Just a different kind of chase.


----------



## bhamby (Feb 10, 2010)

tree stands work if you hunt divers and have standing timber in deep water, but at water lvl. this my friend is just     why not just fine where they are going and hunt there


----------



## howl (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd gladly take the award, but it appears there was at least one before me. 

Anyway, apparently they don't flare from the stand too bad. I might actually try it if things get slow enough.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> guys seriously thats not hunting, there is no sport in it. Why not go to walmart buy a box of clays and a hand slinger at least that would be more fun.



Duck/hunt expert ... you are NOT!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 10, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Duck/hunt expert ... you are NOT!



never claimed to be one, there bud. whats your opinion on shooting ducks out of a goat hunters perch? that was the question, i just simply stated my opinion


----------



## PaulD (Feb 10, 2010)

Your opinion did not agree with his....therefor you are wrong and an inferior waterfowler.......note it!


----------



## grim (Feb 10, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> never claimed to be one, there bud. whats your opinion on shooting ducks out of a goat hunters perch? that was the question, i just simply stated my opinion



The seat would have absolutely nothing to do with my opinion.  If its skybusting that carrys its own stigma.  If its not, then why get confused over the chair?


----------



## Quackmaster (Feb 10, 2010)

I really hope you werent seriously considering actually doing this !


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Quackmaster said:


> I really hope you werent seriously considering actually doing this !



o man you cant say stuff like this you may get took to court an convicted of being a knowledgable waterfowler


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> never claimed to be one, there bud. whats your opinion on shooting ducks out of a goat hunters perch? that was the question, i just simply stated my opinion



You overstated your opinion.  You slapped the fella and then kicked him the behind.  That is intentional and a 15 yard penalty.

Until you have shot ducks in a swamp standing on a Baker's tree stand, you haven't been duck hunting.  If you have scouted, found birds and have the gumption to climb a tree, you are a sport!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Your opinion did not agree with his....therefor you are wrong and an inferior waterfowler.......note it!



Posts such as this make it very difficult for me not to use the word idiot in my reply.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 10, 2010)

innocent into proven guilty........ is what I always say


----------



## bhamby (Feb 10, 2010)

howl said:


> I know some spots where the ducks and geese regularly fly over at tree top level within about a fifty yard radius. Its too far for me to shoot even when they're going right over me. If I took a Treelounge thirty foot up it'd be a different story. Seems like they might flare, but I don't know. (Never seen a goose fly by me when I was hunting deer.) Could be something to do on the days when there's no front coming and I know I won't see much any way I go.
> 
> Just wondering if there's anyone in the woodwork that has tried it.



yes it is still SKYBUSTING  even if you shoot a ten ga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Duck/hunt expert ... you are NOT!





MudDucker said:


> You overstated your opinion.  You slapped the fella and then kicked him the behind.  That is intentional and a 15 yard penalty.
> 
> Until you have shot ducks in a swamp standing on a Baker's tree stand, you haven't been duck hunting.  If you have scouted, found birds and have the gumption to climb a tree, you are a sport!





MudDucker said:


> Posts such as this make it very difficult for me not to use the word idiot in my reply.



Post like these make me believe that most lawyer jokes are true...


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 10, 2010)

just makes me think that lawyers and goat hunters have a lot in common


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

do we have a huntable population of goats? seriously, if they are out of shotgun range when you are standing on the ground, i have to assume they are around 60 yards up. 30 feet up a tree will cut that to 50 yards. thats a long shot on a goose ,i would think, depending on the lay of the land. i dont see how this would give you much of an advantage.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 10, 2010)

This is an advanced technique of skybusting. Basicallly what you are proposing to do is screw up the the guy that is hunting down the line, has scouted the birds, and has them pinned. Good job.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 10, 2010)

sure hope you dont cripple one!


----------



## slayer1 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have actually seen a place on the Chattahoochee River where the river is about 200 yards wide.  There were 3 trees in approximately a 80 to 100 yards apart from each other on one side of the river with small platforms built on the limbs hanging out over the water about 30 feet.  When I asked what they were for, I was told people shoot ducks flying up and down the river off of them and there would be a guy in a boat that would go and get the downed ducks.  This was on a private farm and the guy that told me this said the only time he had ever seen them doing it is when the weather got really cold and all of the beaver ponds froze up.  But they did kill ducks using this method.  I thought that it was a pretty good idea being that adaptable when all of the sorrounding water got locked up.  However it didn't look very safe.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 10, 2010)

O this is just too funny.  I don't think I could begin to put into words how awestruck and dumbfounded I would be whilst seeing this.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> do we have a huntable population of goats? seriously, if they are out of shotgun range when you are standing on the ground, i have to assume they are around 60 yards up. 30 feet up a tree will cut that to 50 yards. thats a long shot on a goose ,i would think, depending on the lay of the land. i dont see how this would give you much of an advantage.



in other words SKY BUSTING!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 10, 2010)

Its hard for me not to use the word "idiot" when a "duck" hunter sings the praises of climbing up a tree in a deerstand to reduce skybusting distance between himself and waterfowl.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 10, 2010)

slayer1 said:


> I have actually seen a place on the Chattahoochee River where the river is about 200 yards wide.  There were 3 trees in approximately a 80 to 100 yards apart from each other on one side of the river with small platforms built on the limbs hanging out over the water about 30 feet.  When I asked what they were for, I was told people shoot ducks flying up and down the river off of them and there would be a guy in a boat that would go and get the downed ducks.  This was on a private farm and the guy that told me this said the only time he had ever seen them doing it is when the weather got really cold and all of the beaver ponds froze up.  But they did kill ducks using this method.  I thought that it was a pretty good idea being that adaptable when all of the sorrounding water got locked up.  However it didn't look very safe.


Skybust extraordinaires would be my guess.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 10, 2010)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Skybust extraordinaires would be my guess.



I have seen them stands, I would say that the ducks are pretty much eye level when they come by.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 10, 2010)

guess this is just some technique that people use when they cant get to land........


----------



## MarkandCommit (Feb 10, 2010)

I think that half the fun is getting there no matter how you did it. If i thought I would kill a few I would try it. This is the difference between duck hunters and people who like to stand around talking about duck hunting. You will do whatever it takes and not worry about what people on some forum think about ya


----------



## TDB (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it could work..do what you got to do to bring em down!


----------



## GTN (Feb 11, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> Its hard for me not to use the word "idiot" when a "duck" hunter sings the praises of climbing up a tree in a deerstand to reduce skybusting distance between himself and waterfowl.



Amen



illinoishunter77 said:


> Skybust extraordinaires would be my guess.



99% chance



DUhollywood1 said:


> guys seriously thats not hunting, there is no sport in it. Why not go to walmart buy a box of clays and a hand slinger at least that would be more fun.



Couldn't brag to there buddies then.



You just cant fix stupid.


----------



## grim (Feb 11, 2010)

We had always considered attaching a tree stand to the flooded timber on seminole, but them trees have been dead a long time, and I dont like getting wet in cold weather or the idea of losing a shotgun.  We did drop a buddy off on one of those floating islands before with half a sheet of plywood to stand on.  It kept him dry for about 45 minutes.  

I am in no way singing the praises of sky busting, but there could be times and/or places that a tree stand isnt a bad idea or unsportsman like.


----------



## bhamby (Feb 11, 2010)

grim said:


> We had always considered attaching a tree stand to the flooded timber on seminole, but them trees have been dead a long time, and I dont like getting wet in cold weather or the idea of losing a shotgun.  We did drop a buddy off on one of those floating islands before with half a sheet of plywood to stand on.  It kept him dry for about 45 minutes.
> 
> I am in no way singing the praises of sky busting, but there could be times and/or places that a tree stand isnt a bad idea or unsportsman like.



but not 30 feet up in a tree


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

grim said:


> We had always considered attaching a tree stand to the flooded timber on seminole, but them trees have been dead a long time, and I dont like getting wet in cold weather or the idea of losing a shotgun.  We did drop a buddy off on one of those floating islands before with half a sheet of plywood to stand on.  It kept him dry for about 45 minutes.
> 
> I am in no way singing the praises of sky busting, but there could be times and/or places that a tree stand isnt a bad idea or unsportsman like.



my argument was if the birds are so far outta shotgun range while standing on the ground, how is climbing 30 feet up a tree going to help? im in no way questioning the use of a climber to stay dry.


----------



## chadf (Feb 11, 2010)

Like already stated, please film this so I can see it with my own eyes and not just hear about how he was knocking them outta the sky and then sending the dog to pile up the birds from 50 ft up a pine on the edge of julliette...


----------



## howl (Feb 11, 2010)

The original post asked for replies from those that had actually tried it; i.e. actually know what they're typing about. One person said they had tried it and had some success with it. Two others had seen where it was tried and some success was had. While I was out hunting this morning (that's actually outside not just sitting behind a keyboard) I looked around. At the heights I routinely climb trees, its obvious that in some locations I would cut my shooting distance in half. I kill ducks at that halved distance, so I'll believe the posters that indicated it works until I see otherwise.

I don't know whether you boys are just punchy from shooting too many goose loads and really can't understand the concept or just have nothing better to do than be a troll on any forum that tolerates you. If you want to do anything other than relate your experiences with climbing trees to shoot passing waterfowl, please start your own thread.

Now, have at it if you like. I won't be able to read anything those of you that are now on my ignore list type anyway.


----------



## grim (Feb 11, 2010)

bhamby said:


> but not 30 feet up in a tree





wareagle5.0 said:


> my argument was if the birds are so far outta shotgun range while standing on the ground, how is climbing 30 feet up a tree going to help? im in no way questioning the use of a climber to stay dry.




And I have stated more than once that skyblasting is a seperate issue.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

im with ya i just wanted to mke my post a little clearer.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 11, 2010)

grim said:


> And I have stated more than once that skyblasting is a seperate issue.


That is a matter of opinion. 

And I have stated that this is just an advanced technique of skybusting.

Once someone goes through all the trouble to climb a tree and the birds pass out of range their just gonna shoot at them anyway.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 11, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Posts such as this make it very difficult for me not to use the word idiot in my reply.




I guess you don't want to be my friend then?


----------



## Rich M (Feb 11, 2010)

You just haven't hunted until you've tried to swing on a wood duck flying BELOW you!  LOL!  Never been to a sporting clay place where you shoot down.

I'd rather lay out in one of my custom made HYBRID duck boats and let them land on me, but this stuff is fun too.  

Skybusting?  Hardly - utilizing an opportunity.   Not everyone wants to lease a duck swamp and bait it with crops planted mid-summer.

For someone to automatically assume that others skybust - they must be doing exactly what they write - "I shot anyway."  "I led them a mile & none fell."  Or - "I knocked one down and couldn't find it!"  Keep it up, the ammo manufacturers need their profits!


----------



## bhamby (Feb 11, 2010)

illinoishunter77 said:


> That is a matter of opinion.
> 
> And I have stated that this is just an advanced technique of skybusting.
> 
> Once someone goes through all the trouble to climb a tree and the birds pass out of range their just gonna shoot at them anyway.


 100% right just a new way of skybusting    



howl said:


> The original post asked for replies from those that had actually tried it; i.e. actually know what they're typing about. One person said they had tried it and had some success with it. Two others had seen where it was tried and some success was had. While I was out hunting this morning (that's actually outside not just sitting behind a keyboard) I looked around. At the heights I routinely climb trees, its obvious that in some locations I would cut my shooting distance in half. I kill ducks at that halved distance, so I'll believe the posters that indicated it works until I see otherwise.
> 
> I don't know whether you boys are just punchy from shooting too many goose loads and really can't understand the concept or just have nothing better to do than be a troll on any forum that tolerates you. If you want to do anything other than relate your experiences with climbing trees to shoot passing waterfowl, please start your own thread.
> 
> Now, have at it if you like. I won't be able to read anything those of you that are now on my ignore list type anyway.



sounds like you got your feelings hurt   just go and try it  and while your climbing some real waterfowler will be on the x where those birds are going and wax um for ya


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 11, 2010)

bhamby said:


> sounds like you got your feelings hurt   just go and try it  and while your climbing some real waterfowler will be on the x where those birds are going and wax um for ya



Uh why do you have me copied on this??


----------



## bhamby (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey try this    decoys,calls and scouting and maybe you can leave the climber at home


----------



## bhamby (Feb 11, 2010)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Uh why do you have me copied on this??



uh what you mean?


----------



## alphachief (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd never do it...but how is hunting out of a climber any different from hunting out of the top of this?????


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 11, 2010)

bhamby said:


> uh what you mean?



Sorry bro, I didn't look at it close enough.


----------



## bhamby (Feb 11, 2010)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Sorry bro, I didn't look at it close enough.



what happened to the thread you started 

but add to it  " go out and buy a ten ga" cause i missed every bird i shot at that passed by in the 75 to 100 yrd range


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Feb 11, 2010)

man this place is rough!


----------



## Rich M (Feb 11, 2010)

Thet're tough - comes from all those guys lugging all their decoys thru the woods - all I need is my climber!  

Guess no-one around here jump shoot 'em either.  Is it all decoying birds or just the ones that have already landed?


----------



## grim (Feb 11, 2010)

alphachief said:


> I'd never do it...but how is hunting out of a climber any different from hunting out of the top of this?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2010)

Can`t ya`ll find something more serious to argue about?


----------



## PaulD (Feb 11, 2010)

Nic, it's going to be a long 240-250 days for you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Nic, it's going to be a long 240-250 days for you.





Oh no it ain`t!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

grim said:


>



i have to go the illinoishunter77 route on this one.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 11, 2010)

alphachief said:


> I'd never do it...but how is hunting out of a climber any different from hunting out of the top of this?????



I'm not sure what they're doing, but I know they're not "hunting."


----------



## little rascal (Feb 11, 2010)

*Go to.....*



> You just haven't hunted until you've tried to swing on a wood duck flying BELOW you! LOL! Never been to a sporting clay place where you shoot down.



......Temple, Ga. they have a 3 station Wobble trap beside the rifle range. Ground level, left and right side stations, and a middle station up the stairs about 8 or 10 ft.

  also, Pigeon Mtn. Sporting Clays used to have a few stations that shot downhill into a draw or you could almost insert the word "small canyon" here.


----------



## Quackmaster (Feb 11, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> o man you cant say stuff like this you may get took to court an convicted of being a knowledgable waterfowler



It dosent take a knowledgable waterfowler to realize that an idea like this is rediculous, but i do however support this man in hunting ducks out of a climber if thats what he wants to do. Truthfully i dont care what he does as long as I dont have to see him at the boat ramp. Theres no telling how dangerous someone with ideas like that could get in a boat.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

If going up 30ft gets the guy in range its not skybusting.  All you naysayers would move 30ft down a swamp if thats what you had to do to get the birds in range right.  Now, my question is whats the difference between a 30ft horizontal move and a 30ft vertical move.  Its the same thing.  The guy is HUNTING.  he came up with a way to get closer to the game hes after.  If he goes 30ft up and still isnt in range and shoots anyway then hes skybusting.  Maybe he cant access the spot the birds are landing, maybe its his only option.  They do it all the time on lake marion and moultrie in S.C. and it works for them.  Atleast hes gonna work for his birds and not rely on a mechanical decoy and hi-tech U.V. paint to get closer to the birds.  I say try it if you want to.  And yes it has been done.


----------



## 3d foam killer (Feb 12, 2010)

If he wants to climb thirty feet up a tree and throw lead at ducks then he can and i hope he does. 

So let me ask all you vetran  waterfowlers a question are you mad because hes skybusting or because he thought of a good idea and you didnt????


i bett 90% of you guys acusing him of skybusting have done it doing it and will continue to do it.

wow wat is this thread it used to be a great read and ocasionaly it is.
butt this right here is no readers digest!!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 12, 2010)

3d foam killer said:


> If he wants to climb thirty feet up a tree and throw lead at ducks then he can and i hope he does.
> 
> So let me ask all you vetran  waterfowlers a question are you mad because hes skybusting or because he thought of a good idea and you didnt????
> 
> ...



lol...thats funny.

i would also bet against your 90% clause, as some people understand physics and that you just can't sling steel that high effectively.

and in the words of Dale Gribble (king of the hill)  


> This chorus (delete chorus; add another noun such as "idea", "thread", etc.) is the feces that is produced when shame eats too much stupidity! You people make me envy the deaf and the blind!


----------



## willholl79 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've almost fallen over backwards in a boat and wading trying to keep up with the ducks coming in, I dang sure ain't gonna be swinging a shotgun around 30 feet up in a tree.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 12, 2010)

Perched in a tree or not, I rarely lose any birds - maybe 1 - 3 a season.  ...don't have a dog but somehow get the birds. 

It never ceases to amaze me how MOST guys can't find the birds they shot dead, never mind the ones they winged.  When I was growing up dad had me count each bird shot towards my limit - lose it and it still counts to the limit.  I shot 4 but got 2 just doesn't fly.  FIND those birds.

First off - learn how to shoot and know your capable range.  If you can't drop 'em dead 90% of the time, try shooting at only closer birds.  If you shoot more than 2 or 3 times to knock down a duck - you are shooting too far.

The big secret is marking the birds down with a tree or bush and ALSO taking a line with a larger tree or bush in the distance.  Walk or boat or swim the line to the bird.  You HAVE to FOLLOW the line - no deviation allowed. You'll be suprised at how many you can actually retrieve.

So, basically - I find it hard to believe that someone can't shoot 6 ducks out of a tree and retrieve all of them.    

Moving water is a different story but who said you had to be near water?


----------



## little rascal (Feb 12, 2010)

*If..........*

the bird falls is it still skybusting???????????


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 12, 2010)

Folks this thread has run its course.


----------

